# Vidéos du Mac et AppleTV.



## Riot (31 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'envisage d'acquérir un AppleTV, mais un doute subsiste : est-il capable de lire les vidéos que je met dans " films " sur iTunes ,que je n'ai pas acheté sur l'iTunes Store, mais obtenu par source tierce ( dvd importé, films téléchargés ... ) ?

Merci !


----------



## hobofr (1 Novembre 2010)

Salut, l'ATV lit les films ou autre clips qui ce trouve dans le dossier film du moment qu'ils soient encodés dans le bon format et lisible par itunes.
Si tu les vois déjà dans itunes il y aura pas de problème.


----------



## Riot (1 Novembre 2010)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## stéphane33 (1 Novembre 2010)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact:
Il se peut que certains de tes films puissent être visionnés dans iTUnes mais non sur L'apple Tv qui ne prend en charge non la Full HD par exemple.
L'encodage vers l'Apple Tv est spécifique est correspond à un encodage précis:
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP598?viewlocale=fr_FR

Si tu veux une compatibilité et une lecture autant sur iTunes que sur l'Apple TV, je te conseille d'encoder directement tes médias au format supporté par l'Apple TV soit :
Vidéo au format H.264 jusqu'à 720p, 30 images par seconde, profil de référence jusqu'au niveau 3.1 avec audio au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbit/s par canal, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo au format MPEG-4, jusqu'à 2,5 Mbit/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbit/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo au format Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbit/s, 1 280 x 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, audio stéréo PCM au format de fichier .avi


----------



## personnal (1 Novembre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact:
> L'apple Tv qui ne prend en charge non la Full HD par exemple.
> 
> 
> ok, alors c bizarre car quand tu encode un film sur i movie en 1080 p sur i tunes, l'apple TV le lit sans problème, donc il prend en charge le full HD non ? ou il fait un downscale auto ?


----------



## stéphane33 (2 Novembre 2010)

personnal a dit:


> stéphane33 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact:
> ...


----------

